
Conversations: Your Privilege - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/conversations-your-privilege-c3976c2a62ce#.b6a2j2eu8
======
geoffbrown2014
I think a better word than privilege would be network. Networks confer
priviledge to their members. That's less personal than saying you're
priveledged. Out groups would like to be included in prosperous networks. Who
wouldn't? I don't believe networks are just about providing value. If they
were, women and others would already be included. Networks are also very much
about identity and loyalty and fitness signalling. My limited understanding of
women's issues around this appear clustered around fairness. Essentially this
amounts to a recess argument that the boys are having more fun and that's not
fair. Obviously a gross oversimplification, but the vernacular of the argument
will fall on deaf ears more likely than not. It's not that you are wrong you
just aren't playing by the "rules".

------
red_blobs
"How can we reach males who have empathy for women’s causes, but are oblivious
to male privilege?"

Women have higher reading rates, better graduation rates, and more are
graduating from college than men.

We have a much higher percentage of women as: teachers, vets, and biologists
to name a few..and nobody is complaining or fighting for more 'equality'.

We have women executives in almost every large company in the US and contrary
to popular belief, there is no gender-pay gap when you actually account for
the career/position.

There was male privilege in the 1950s and 60s, but our society is different
now.

I don't agree with most of the feminist causes online because I can see that
when they get any sort of power, they only want to oppress men. It has nothing
to do with true 'equality'.

------
DinahDavis
We are excited to have our first installment of Conversations up on
#CodeLikeAGirl. It is a discussion of a previous post about male privilege
that spurred a lot of discussions here on Hacker News. We posted this here to
share how the conversation continued!

~~~
red_blobs
"#CodeLikeAGirl."

The irony of discussing privilege and equality on a forum entitled
'#codelikagirl' is not lost on me. If you want equality, you should act like
it..instead of creating websites and forums that segregate yourself into
gender-based groups.

